# Brine Curing and adding a COLA to the brine......



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2015)

Also, when brining the pork loin or pork chop, you can substitute 100% of the water with cola, which is pretty classic approach to brining pork.
 However, it’s very important to note that you SHOULD NEVER MIX CURING SALT (sodium nitrate or nitrite) with COLA, because it will form a potentially lethal compound. So use regular table salt only.

 Taken from.... https://stellaculinary.com/cooking-...cience-behind-brining-four-part-video-lecture


----------

